# Advertisement Forums > SMTP Servers >  Which is the cheap smtp provider for email marketing ?

## juliarobert

Which is the cheap smtp provider for email marketing ?

----------


## raoemailexpert

HI Julia!

I found a blog for you which has some nice top 7 cheap smtp server providers. I hope this will help you to choose your smtp provider. Thanks

----------


## juliarobert

Thanks for your guidance

----------

